# hot magnum flow rate



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting the HOT Magnum for my 10 gal. planted tank. I'm pretty sure that the 250 gph flow rate is way too high for a 10 gal. tank though. I just want to use this filter as an occasional green water/ parasite filter but I don't want to blow my "scape" (such as it is) to Kingdom come. Any way to adjust the flow rate down with this filter?

Thanks, Kim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There's no adjustment to the flow rate on a HOT magnum. It will definitely blow your scape around the tank too, trust me


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Matt. I guess I'll have to try Purigen(sp?) in my Aqua Clear HOB. Anyone familiar with this product or have alternative suggestions?


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

It seems that I read somewhere on this site that there might be a DIY way to reduce the flow on this filter. I can't find that thread. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Thanks, Kim


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Install a flow adjustment ball valve,,


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

orlando said:


> Install a flow adjustment ball valve,,


hard to do that on a HOT, no tubing and they pipe size is not standard dimensions.

Kim, you could try to block off the intake a little bit but it would be trial and error at best. If you can get the micron cartridge dirty it will slow down the flow considerably, assuming you are still talking about the HOT magnum.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What does the intake look like? Its easy to install a small ball valve on intakes.


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Orlando and Matt. I can't find a decent picture of the HOT Magnum intake and outflow tubes on the Internet, Orlando. Matt, Would just running DE powder in the micron filter clog things up enough to reduce the outflow. I would just buy a canister filter but the whole idea is to be able to polish the water with DE. The Vortex filters are too expensive and are overkill on a 10 gal. tank. Thanks for the suggestions.

Kim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Best pic of the intake I could find here 
The intake is an odd size and typical PVC/CPVC don't fit on the solid intake. It could be done with enough DIY trial and error but for $20 more a Magnum 350 would work and you can control the flow with double disconnect valves. You do loose some portability with the 350 though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Check out the Magnum 350 if you want a combination Filter/Diatom Filter. The deluxe model has the double disconnect valves and will let you decrease the water flow to a trickle. The 350 works well on my 75g wide open and will work on a 10g tank too if you close up the double disconnect valve on the outflow side of the filter.

Unfortunately, the flow on the HOT Magnum will not be slowed enough even with diatom powder, for a 10g tank. I suppose if you added a very large amount of diatom powder it may work but that would be crazy to use that much powder 

Magnums are not very good as a bio filter but then again, in a planted tank there is plenty of bacteria on plant surfaces (not to mention the plants themselves) to handle most bioloads.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I was thinking along these lines..http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/itemdetail.asp?itemid=PF-TL5445W


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Matt. I think I'll go with the 350 deluxe (don't need the bio wheel). Where can I get the double disconnect valve and will I be able to use DE with this filter? Also, can I hook up in line stuff like uv sterilizers, heater, or a CO2 reactor with this filter?

Kim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Might work and it isn't too expensive but it would have to be underwater. Almost the whole HOT intake is underwater when on the tank. It would definitely take some cutting on the intake of the hot to get it to work on a 10g tank...Might be worth a shot for $4


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Double disconnect valves come with the 350 deluxe. The 350 is a bigger version of the HOT and works as a Diatom filter as well. 

Pretty much anything that will hook up to the 5/8" tubing on the 350 will work, i.e. heaters, UV sterilizers, etc. You just may have to play around with some reducers depending on the size of the connections on them. I think the Magnum tubing is listed at 5/8" OD and may be 1/2" id. Go check one out an an LFS first and see if it will work for you before you buy online. If you have a decent LFs they may even match the price of the online stores ;-) 

I really like the versatility of Magnums but like I said, they aren't the best at biological filtration.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I used to bubble the CO2 directly into my Magnum, no need for a reactor with this filter, the Magnum itself acts as the reactor.


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm ordering the 350 Deluxe today! Thanks for all the info, Matt. Also, thanks to Orlando and everyone else who responded to my questions.

Kim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Let me know how it works for you Kim. I've been very happy with mine!


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

I should be getting my 350 Deluxe delivered any day now. I just thought of another question though. How effective is the micron filter without DE in polishing water? Also, I read somewhere here that DE used in swimming pools might contain chlorine. Does anybody use DE from swimming pool supply houses?

Thanks, Kim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The micron filter is very effective without using DE powder. It becomes more effective the dirtier it gets, at least until the flow completely stops. I use mine almost exclusively without the DE powder. The only time I add DE is when I have Green Water or want to do a very quick water polish for a club meeting, both of which are pretty rare these days. A micron cartridge alone will last me 10 days to two weeks in my 75g before it needs cleaned. 

I really doubt they add chlorine to the DE powder for pools. NeonRob, a SWOAPE member, bought his DE powder from a pool store I beleive and has had not issues with it. If in doubt, mix some up in a small container...if there is any chlorine in the DE powder you will smell it.


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks again for the great advice, Matt.

Kim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

claws said:


> Thanks again for the great advice, Matt.
> 
> Kim


Did you get the filter yet?


----------

